
Immutable-Props – Simple Immutable.js PropTypes for React - contrahax
https://github.com/contra/immutable-props
======
namuol
How does this differ from react-immutable-proptypes?

[https://github.com/HurricaneJames/react-immutable-
proptypes](https://github.com/HurricaneJames/react-immutable-proptypes)

